# ati2dvag problem



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

I was watching a DVD the other day when I my computer froze for a few moments, switched to 640x480 resolution, and a window popped up saying "The ati2dvag display driver stopped working normally. Save all your work, etc." and asked me to reboot. It's happened a couple times since then, and I've noticed that my computer is suffering a lot of slowing as a result. I searched the boards for a fix and found one (just type ati2dvag in search and it will appear on an expired topic), but I'm just a little unsure on how to proceed. I'll be un-installing ATI's drivers ... what drivers will I be installing in VGA mode?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/l from here
https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27


----------



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

Which one, though? The Windows XP option leads to four things ... I downloaded the Catalyst one yesterday in an attempt to fix the problem following steps from another site, but I got an error message saying that it couldn't find an INF or something like that.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/KBAnswer.asp?questionID=640
the top one
you need sp2 and netframework 2 installed before installing


----------



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

Okay. Still experiencing problems. This is what I did:

Attempt 1:
Deleted ATI Display Driver from Add or Remove Programs (but left ATI Control Panel, ATI Software Uninstall Utility, and ATI HYDRAVISION all on because I wasn't sure if I had to delete those too)
Rebooted
Enabled VGA mode
Disabled Antivirus and Ad-Watch
"New Hardware Found" balloon popped up, saying it found my ATI Radeon X300
I let it install and then rebooted
Problems still occuring

Attempt 2:
Same as above, except instead of clicking on "New Hardware Found," I tried installing Catalyst
Got the message about INF not being found and ATI couldn't go any further
So, I just reinstalled the ATI driver again and here I am


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

go through this,they know more about it
http://www.tweakguides.com/ATICAT_1.html


----------



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

Okay, installed Catalyst, defragged my computer, cleaned it up of adware/spyware and viruses (only thing remaining is xe.exe, which I can't even find if I look for it manually, but that's a different story). Anyway, my computer's still having stuttering problems. Long startups, the mouse movement isn't smooth at startup or when new programs are opened, music screeches when new programs are opened, video hiccups while playing (as in it pauses for a moment and then resumes), etc.

I'm beginning to wonder, is this driver-related at all?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

pretty sure that xe.exe is a virus,follow greykinghts instructions here
http://www.greyknight17.com/spyware.htm
and we will see what problems are left afterwards


----------



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

Here's the HJT file. Hope something shows up that's causing the stuttering...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:55:00 PM, on 11/18/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\IBM\IBM Rapid Restore Ultra\rrpcsb.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpShocks.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPHKMGR.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPONSCR.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\HOTKEY_1\TpScrex.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\IBMTOOLS\UTILS\ibmprc.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\QCTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\QCWLICON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Professional\Ad-Watch.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\QCONSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpKmpSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\HJT\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPKMAPHELPER] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Utilities\TpKmapAp.exe -helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TpShocks] TpShocks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPHOTKEY] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPHKMGR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TP4EX] tp4ex.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EZEJMNAP] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UC_Start] C:\Program Files\IBM\Updater\\ucstartup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ibmmessages] C:\Program Files\IBM\Messages By IBM\\ibmmessages.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IBMPRC] C:\IBMTOOLS\UTILS\ibmprc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QCTRAY] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\QCTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QCWLICON] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\QCWLICON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRMGRTR] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWRMGRTR.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AWMON] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Professional\Ad-Watch.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ATI CATALYST System Tray.lnk = C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [JAVA_IBM] Java (IBM)
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = nyu.edu
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = nyu.edu
O20 - Winlogon Notify: QConGina - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\QConGina.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: tphotkey - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tphklock.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: IBM Rapid Restore Ultra Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IBM\IBM Rapid Restore Ultra\rrpcsb.exe
O23 - Service: IBM PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: IBM PSA Access Driver Control (PsaSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PsaSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: QCONSVC - IBM Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\QCONSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: IBM HDD APS Logging Service (TPHDEXLGSVC) - IBM Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.EXE
O23 - Service: IBM KCU Service (TpKmpSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpKmpSVC.exe


----------



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

Apologies for double post, but I don't think that my problem is Spyware/Virus related. I've done a search around the forums about stuttering problems and a lot of people have experienced it also. However, I haven't been able to find a solution provided in any of the threads. Some people suggested checking BIOS, sound drivers, heating, and voltage, but in every case, no solution was ever reported to work.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

How do you know that the xe.exe file is still there though if it can't be found? What program is detecting it?

I'm saying it's a driver issue. Uninstall the driver you have for your ATI card. Get the one listed here. I'm not sure exactly which "Pack" to get though...maybe the latest? Get one and try installing those to see if it fixes the problem.

As far as the log goes, it's all clear here.


----------



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

It was Norton Antivirus finding it. It would point me to a certain directory that didn't even exist. I don't think it'll be there anymore after all this scanning. I'll post the results of that after I scan again. And I'll uninstall my drivers again and try out the packs you suggested.

Thanks for the responses so far!


----------



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

Re-re-re-re-re-installed ATI Catalyst Control Center and the display drivers and the problems are still occuring, if not worse. Startup is still slow and the computer is still stuttering. I turned hardware acceleration down but that hasn't helped at all, so I'm going to put it back at full.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

The only other thing I see is the amount of programs and services you have running at startup. Do you need all those IBM services running? I see some startup programs that are not needed like QuickTime.

Do you have the drivers that came with this video card? If you do, uninstall the other driver and install the one you have on disc.


----------



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

My computer started with HYDRAVISION, actually. Should I revert to that instead of Catalyst?


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Sorry about that....should have glimpse what you posted earlier (before the catalyst download :grin, yes try to uninstall the Catalyst driver (via the Device Manager - double click on the video entry and uninstall driver). Install back Hydravision.

If you still have problems, post in the Hardware Forum for additional help as this forum here is for Spyware/Virus related problems. Or did you come from there actually and they redirected you back here?

Post back once more to acknowledge this. We will close this thread.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have brought you back to h/ware


----------



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

Reinstalled HYDRAVISION and it hasn't solved the problem. Observations:

Windows is still starting up very slowly and stutters uncontrollably for the first everal minutes

When running music on WMP, the music screeches to a halt when trying to open up other programs (even just Firefox) ... and on second observation, the entire computer seems to stop while loading up other programs--my mouse won't move for a few seconds

Gaming performance seems to have gotten -a little- better at least. Whereas my game would stutter consistently from round to round in CS:S, now it stutters heavily for the first five minutes and then gradually wears down until it's not longer apparent. My FPS runs between 25-70, averaging around 40ish.

After I had installed ATI HYDRAVISION and actived the desktop manager, on reboot, I got the message "ATI's desktop manager is being unloaded because an ATI display driver is not currently running." Windows then said it found New Hardware--a video controller (VGA compatible)--to install, so I installed it (it was the ATI Radeon X300) and the desktop manager hasn't said anything since.

All these problems seem to be stemming from the ati2dvag problem that caused my computer to crash, since I never experienced these problems before that. But reinstalling new video drivers and going through Catalyst and HYRDRAVISION hasn't seemed to help at all.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the omega drivers
http://www.omegadrivers.net/


----------



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

Before I go to install the omega drivers, I just want to point out that the stuttering etc. stuff occurs even after I've uninstalled ATI from my system. Is that important or should I just continue with the omega drivers?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you mean after you uninstall ati,do you mean in safe mode


----------



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

With HYDRAVISION installed and going into safe mode, I still notice some stuttering problems, but they aren't as bad. They're really only apparent at the login screen.

Would you recommend that I do everything in safe mode? Like, uninstall HYRDRAVISION, install omega drivers, tidy up and defrag all in safe mode?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it is happening in safe mode it usually indicates a h/ware problem,try the omeaga
list your system specs including power supply details
check temps and voltages with speedfan
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download337.html
d/l and run the diognostic utility from your h/d manufacturer
see if anything is listed in the event viewer


----------



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

Specs:

Laptop: IBM Thinkpad T43
OS: Windows XP Professional
BIOS: Phoenix FirstBIOS(tm) Notebook Pro Version 2.0 for IBM ThinkPad
Processor: Intel Pentium M processor 2.00GHz
Memory: 510MB RAM
Page File: 316MB used, 928MB available
DirectX version: DirectX 9.0c

Vid Card: ATI Mobility Radeon X300
Approx. Total Memory: 64.0MB
Main driver: ati2dvag.dll version 6.14.0010.6561
Current display mode: 1024x768 (16 bit) (60Hz)

Sound Card: SoundMAX Digital Audio
Sound driver: smwdm.sys version 5.12.0001.5300

Battery: SANYO
Current: 0.00A (....?)
Voltage: 12.48V
Design voltage: 10.80V
Temp: 29 C
Cycle counts: 13

Speedfan is right now showing:
HD0: 43C
Temp1: 53C
Since 7:43pm (about 15 minutes before this post), HD0 topped at 44C and Temp1 topped at 65C
Not displaying voltage results for some reason

I noticed that when I try to open a program, CPU Usage skyrockets from around 0%-2% to 100%. Is that normal?

And as for diagnostic utility... would that be PC Doctor?


----------



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

PC Doctor must have been it because I found an error. Test failed: ATI Mobility Radeon X300 Video Memory Test. Tested engine (48) pcdr2d3dvideo module version 4.2.37.1111. Couldn't lock the test surface. Direct Draw error: the action is not supported. Display mode: 640x480x32.

When I ran dxdiag earlier, it also gave me a warning saying something around the lines of "the last time you did this, Direct Draw did not work properly. Would you like to skip over Direct Draw?" When I said that I didn't, my laptop froze for several moments (maybe between forty seconds and a minute) and then resumed to finish up the dxdiag.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reinstall directx,i thought we were dealing with a desktop,i know next to nothing about laptops
the h/d diognostic comes from your h/d manufacter
the problem looks like the video ram might be the problem if that is the test that failed
is it still in warranty


----------



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

Yeah, just found out that I'm still on a three-year warranty from it. Sorry I didn't specify it was a laptop earlier.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

best to get them to fix it


----------



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

Oi, I guess that's what it comes down to then. Thanks for your time, man.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm a bit late to the thread but for future reference:

The best way to uninstall ATI's display driver is to run the "ATI - Software Uninstall Utility" which appears in the Add or Remove Programs window. Their software uninstall utility will get rid of the display driver, control panel, and any other ATI stuff which is installed. That will allow you to start with a clean slate when you reinstall your drivers. If you start manually uninstalling things (like just the display driver) then you can end up with new display drivers and an old control panel or various combinations of things which don't always work well together. It's best to run the software uninstall utility to get rid of all your old ATI software so that the new ATI software which you later install are all the same version which are designed to work together.

The error you've been getting from ATI's driver may or may not be caused by the video card. If you have a hardware problem which temporarily freezes your computer, then ATI's driver thinks the video card has stopped responding and VPU recover kicks in and gives you an error. From the messages I've seen in various forums it appears that this happens whether it's the video card which is freezing up or whether it's some kind of motherboard problem causing the freezes. ATI's driver seems to give the error for all kinds of different hardware problems which cause freezes. When the mouse pointer refuses to move for a few seconds, it's usually because the computer hardware is hung up waiting for a piece of faulty hardware to respond rather than because of a software problem. Software problems can cause it but it usually turns out to be hardware. Seeing as how this is a laptop you don't really have to determine whether it's video hardware or the motherboard causing the problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

let us know how you get on


----------



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

Talked to an IBM tech and he doesn't know what's going on. I'm giving the computer to my cousin tomorrow to see if he can locate the problem. Reformating the computer isn't out of the question--the only real things of value I have on this are my Word documents, and I've already backed those up. But if it's a hardware problem, will the reformat actually fix it or should I call IBM, say I got a faulty laptop, and ask for a new one?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it is h/w reformating will not fix it,you will have to send it in for repair


----------



## Gypsytea (May 16, 2005)

Yeah, turned out it was a video card problem. Sent the computer off to IBM and they fixed it up. Replaced my video card, reformatted my computer, and ... apparently gave me a new monitor (at least, I'm looking at a cleaner one). Thanks for the help here guys!


----------

